# Flashing CIC fails due to ESys Error



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

trying to flash my CIC but flashing fails due to ESys error.

I'm using a donor CIC with different VIN than car VIN. Does anybody know how to get rid of this error.

Would really appreciate your help.

Sprollonis


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe you should turn vcm/msm update on? Otherwise it can not write new svt to vcm.

If that doesn't help, then try to write donor's vin to FA and check vin aus fa lesen. After flashing, load your original fa and vo-code some module to write original fa to vcm. 

Keep in mind that I have not tried this, especialy I do not know if writing fa with wrong vin to vcm is ok or not.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...tried to check both options, but esys did not start TAL execution, if those options are checked.

I do really not understand the error message. Looked into FA xml-file - looks like normal. What do Esys error message mean?

Thanks

Sprollonis


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sprollonis said:


> ...tried to check both options, but esys did not start TAL execution, if those options are checked.
> 
> I do really not understand the error message. Looked into FA xml-file - looks like normal. What do Esys error message mean?


So it didn't start the TAL processing at all?

Maybe you could try to first write your corrected FA (with your own VIN) to VCM, then calculate SVT_soll and TAL. Then enter donors vin in TAL processing screen (VIN eingeben).

If that is not working, then I would try to insert donor vin to fa.xml after SVT_soll and TAL calculation and then select VIN aus FA lesen.

My last change would be to write FA with donors VIN to VCM and then do the calculations and flashing but I would first check that this is not going to cause any problems. After flashing the VCM VIN must be of course corrected.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...yes, TAL processing did not start at all. Will try to modify VIN in FA and try to start TAL processing.

Coming back and report whether it was successful or not.

Thanks

Sprollonis


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I just updated my NBT this way.

Add the Donor VIN into your FA calculate and save.


- Load that FA, Read SVT Save it.
- Set the I-Step (Shipm.) if you don't know what it is just select the highest I-Step for the month and year. 
- Select Complete Flash under Calculation Strategy, calculate, Hit HW-IDs from SVTactual and save it.
- Calculate TAL
When ready to flash 

- Load TAL
- Load SVT
- Load the modified FA with Donor VIN. Make sure read VIN out of FA is selected.
- choose blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy and ibaDeploy. 
- Check software availability 
- Start the engine 
- Open the Driver door
- and Start

You might have to play with i-Step shipment if it doesn't like the one you selected.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...what do you mean with your first step. 

Add your donir VIN into FA calculate and save.

Should I use xml edito to do that?

Sprollonis

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Use Esys FA-Editor. It's under Editors and Viewers.

Load your FA (Make a copy of the original one)

In the FA-Editor load the FAxxx.xml, go under Header change the Vinlong field edit it with the doror VIN. Now right click on the the three FA and calculate, if no error save it.

Now use this edited FA to flash your CIC only. Don't use this on any other ECU.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,

finaly I got it running :thumbup: !

Changed the VIN in the FA xml-file to donor VIN and started TAL processing. Flashing lasted nearly one hour and came back with an ethernet error - may be anybody knows what the meaning is- error message attached.

After flashing I injected CAF and FDL-coded HU_CIC to Kombi_low. Now, I have the same CAFD file than before flashing. Interesting, before injecting CAF navigation worked without Emulator - after CAF injection Nav only works with Emulator.

Got some error messages for DSC and 4x4 drive - I deleted with tool32. 

Now - CIC is on same (F025-11-09-507, nearly same) I-Step-Level than car (F25-11-09-504). Language settings, Date/Time settings are working now. Arrival time is now shown in the small grey Info window of the Navigation screen.

Unfortunately the little wheel at the steering wheel to change Radio stations etc. does not work anymore. Same issue when using voice control. Before flashing kombi display turned to blue colour and a head was displayed.

Does anybody know how do activate controls at the steering wheels again.

Finaly I have to thank everyody who supported me especially Shawn, Miotoo and standa.

Thanks a lot

Sprollonis


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Did you have "switch gateways to coding mode" disabled at process tal -> parameters tab? That would be a logical explanation because cdDeploy failed. No emulator/no cafd part sounds interesting...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vithy, what does "HW-IDs from SVTactual" actually do? Is it related to guessing shipment i-step or what? Cic can be flashed with engine running?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> vithy, what does "HW-IDs from SVTactual" actually do? Is it related to guessing shipment i-step or what? Cic can be flashed with engine running?
> 
> Thanks


"HW-IDs from SVTactual" is often needed for flashing used ECU. It seems to allow the TAL to bypass the expected SGMID's based on I-Step Shipment and just use the ECU's actual SGMID.

You cannot flash car with motor running. During Flash, E-Sys puts car in Transport mode, and then at at end of flash it brings it out of Transport mode.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You cannot flash car with motor running. During Flash, E-Sys puts car in Transport mode, and then at at end of flash it brings it out of Transport mode.


That is what I thought also but he wrote that he did it with engine running?!

What do you think about that the cafd-less cic runs navigation with wrong fsc codes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, he had it on a 25A Charger.

I don't know what you mean about cafd-less CIC. He is using an Emulator, so he can use any set of FSC Codes he wants in Head Unit.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...unfortunately coming back very soon. Tried to code kombi, but looks like kombi cannot communicate with Esys. In SVT Kombi is the only ecu written in black all other ecus are blue.
Coding other ecus is no problem. Only Kombi: cannot read CAFD and not possible to VO-Code.

Help requested

Sprollonis


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, he had it on a 25A Charger.
> 
> I don't know what you mean about cafd-less CIC. He is using an Emulator, so he can use any set of FSC Codes he wants in Head Unit.


Vithy wrote:

Start engine
Open the driver door
And start (referring to tal)

Just wanted to know if he has really done it this way

Sprollonis wrote:

Flashing lasted nearly one hour and came back with an ethernet error - may be anybody knows what the meaning is- error message attached.
After flashing I injected CAF and FDL-coded HU_CIC to Kombi_low. Now, I have the same CAFD file than before flashing. Interesting, before injecting CAF navigation worked without Emulator - after CAF injection Nav only works with Emulator.

He had a cddeploy error - I suppose that he didn't have "switch gateways to coding mode" selected in parameter tab at "process tal"-module -> cafd deploy didn't work durin flash-tal and he had to inject cafd via coding module. Interesting thing was that the navigation worked without emulator before this injection.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...yes, I used a 25A charger. Engine did not run! Made no changes in the parameters section. I used defaults. 

Does anybody know, why I cannot code kombi anymore after flashing?

Sprollonis


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sprollonis said:


> ...yes, I used a 25A charger. Engine did not run!
> 
> Do you know, why, after flashing, I cannot code kombi anymore?
> 
> Sprollonis


No I don't but you didn't update your VCM? In coding module read your svt from the car and load your svt_soll.xml and do comparision, is your svt like it should be or not.

ps could you check your parameter tab in tal processing? Which settings were the defaults?


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

... you are right. There is a difference.

SVT_org uses *BKombi*, new SVT_soll uses *Kombi* as ECU name. Think I should change back to BKombi (does it mean BasicKombi?)

I believe this is the reason of the error! After flashing SVT has been changed - BKombi has been deleted and Kombi has been generated. Due to the fact car is wit Basic Kombi, wrong Kombi Ecu is used in SVT.

Do you know how to change back to BKombi?

Thanks

Sprollonis


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sprollonis said:


> ... you are right. There is a difference.
> 
> SVT_org uses *BKombi*, new SVT_soll uses *Kombi* as ECU name. Think I should change back to BKombi (does it mean BasicKombi?)
> 
> ...


Ok. You used backed up svt original for comparison, that is not what I told you to do.You need to connect to you car to read current svt stored in vcm. On the other hand your previous picture of coding error (post #15) shows that your svt is not in order, I assume that you read your svt from the vcm in that picture. Connect to the car and do the following:

Connect, read fa and activate. Read svt through button "Read (ECU)". Read (ECU) polls all the busses and should give you the actual svt state in the modules.

If read (ecu) gives you the correct svt (with bkombi and all version numbers matching), then I would store this svt to vcm. If it gives wrong svt or error, I would backup svt_soll and edit kombi part in to correspond with bkombi part in your original svt and store this edited svt_soll to vcm.

ps the reason for this is propably, if I remember correctly, the thing that cic never came with bkombi from the factory.


----------

